# LED projector



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I will be in the market for a new projector some time this year and was browsing new projectors... I saw a review of the Sim2 1.50 LED projector that sounded like it would be perfect till I saw the price. :-( 
http://www.sim2usa.com/home/us/content/m150-0

Does anyone know of a LED projector that is coming out that will be similar to the specs of the Sim but for under $5k? I really like the idea of no more bulbs to change and I would like something that is better all around than my Epson 1080.

tia,
Ron


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Viewsonic Pro9000. :T


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Right now, there aren't any "LED" projectors which are affordable, other than some on Ebay which are not worth much of anything. LED technology hasn't been perfected for projectors except in models that bring a high price tag. If you're interested in getting a new projector, stick with one of the bulb models. If you stay with a reputable brand (e.g., Epson, Panasonic, Optoma, etc.) you'll get a good projector at a _fair _price. I've had a Panasonic AE2000 for over four years now and watch a lot of video with it. I'm just coming up on 1300 hours on my bulb and it is still going strong. Consider how many bulb replacements you can make for the premium you'd pay for an LED projector. LEDs burn out too. In a projector, they're in one of the harsher environments that an LED can experience so don't put your money on that technology just because "there are no bulbs to replace".


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

RBTO said:


> Right now, there aren't any "LED" projectors which are affordable, other than some on Ebay which are not worth much of anything. LED technology hasn't been perfected for projectors except in models that bring a high price tag. If you're interested in getting a new projector, stick with one of the bulb models. If you stay with a reputable brand (e.g., Epson, Panasonic, Optoma, etc.) you'll get a good projector at a _fair _price. I've had a Panasonic AE2000 for over four years now and watch a lot of video with it. I'm just coming up on 1300 hours on my bulb and it is still going strong. Consider how many bulb replacements you can make for the premium you'd pay for an LED projector. LEDs burn out too. In a projector, they're in one of the harsher environments that an LED can experience so don't put your money on that technology just because "there are no bulbs to replace".


*Ahem*

See the post before yours. $2599 is very affordable for a hybrid LED/Laser projector. What makes a projector environment harsh is the bulb itself - take away the bulb and it's not nearly as harsh.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

mechman said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> See the post before yours. $2599 is very affordable for a hybrid LED/Laser projector. What makes a projector environment harsh is the bulb itself - take away the bulb and it's not nearly as harsh.


"Ahem" also.

Maybe $2600 is affordable _for an LED projector_, but I don't consider that comparable to non-LED prices to be had for some pretty good projectors offering lens shift, wider zoom ranges, higher brightness, and better frame interpolation than the 9000. (also, the 9000 also has no 3D capability in compison to the SIM). The OP did ask for something with similar specs to the SIM, and the 9000 doesn't have those.

LEDs need to be driven at relatively high currents to achieve high brightness and a common misconception is that LEDs run cool (the little guys do - but not high brightness LEDs). They need very good heat sinking at the high current, and if that's inadequate, heat is the one enemy of LED life. For extreme brightness applications, LEDs are in, let me say, a "demanding" environment.

I'm not knocking LED projectors. The technology promises longer life than an HID source, and much better color reproduction, but the technology has not matured yet so I'm just saying - I'd put my money on a non-LED projector given today's technology in that area. More valued features for the buck!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

RBTO said:


> "Ahem" also.
> 
> Maybe $2600 is affordable _for an LED projector_, but I don't consider that comparable to non-LED prices to be had for some pretty good projectors offering lens shift, wider zoom ranges, higher brightness, and better frame interpolation than the 9000. (also, the 9000 also has no 3D capability in compison to the SIM). The OP did ask for something with similar specs to the SIM, and the 9000 doesn't have those.


When one factors in the bulb cost of $300 (or more) and it's replacement every 2000 hours, $2600 is very affordable! Bulbs alone would cost you $3000+ for the lessor projector during the life of the Pro9000! :yikes: Again, the Pro9000 is extremely affordable for the consumer who does not wish to upgrade their projector every couple of years and for the consumer who will use the product heavily.



RBTO said:


> LEDs need to be driven at relatively high currents to achieve high brightness and a common misconception is that LEDs run cool (the little guys do - but not high brightness LEDs). They need very good heat sinking at the high current, and if that's inadequate, heat is the one enemy of LED life. For extreme brightness applications, LEDs are in, let me say, a "demanding" environment.
> 
> I'm not knocking LED projectors. The technology promises longer life than an HID source, and much better color reproduction, but the technology has not matured yet so I'm just saying - I'd put my money on a non-LED projector given today's technology in that area. More valued features for the buck!


Interesting. Has something changed with the Pro9000 compared to earlier LED projectors? Because everything I have seen on the Vivitek and even the SIM indicate that it is nowhere near the realm of UHPs. The Vivitek was specifically touted as "cooler" and the SIM touts a cool down time in "seconds rather than minutes". Those things led me to believe that heat was not an issue. Yes the LEDs are high current. But I never viewed it as being near the UHP type. They are touted (and reviewed) as being energy efficient and the Pro9000's spec list the consumption at 186 watts. That's quite a bit less than say the Panasonic AE8000 310 watts and even your AE2000 at 240 watts.

As for the technology, laser has been around for years and LED has been around more than long enough to be considered mature - IIRC the Vivitek pj came out in 2008 or 2009. 

As for the 3D, who wants that anyways?!?! :neener: :hide:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had seen a review of the Viewsonic 9000 Pro that had it coming out as a poor projector. They said the contrast was very poor and it was not bright enough. I wish that Sonnie could get his hands on one and give us a good review of it. The Sim2 is listed as a Reference quality projector in the reviews I have seen but it is way too much for me. I was hoping this year would be the year of the LED projector, driving prices down for a excellent projector.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

They're a number of negative reviews on the Viewsonic. It's primary fault is lack of brightness, and features. It has a zoom, but only 1.2:1 so it might as well not have zoom. It has _no_ lens shift which I feel is an important feature. Although it's LED, it runs hot and it _does_ have a [noisy] fan. My personal thoughts (more like a gut feeling) are that a projector which includes a speaker (the Viewsonic 9000 does) isn't quite ready for prime time. Keep in mind I'm _not_ talking about the SIM. You're right about LED projectors, but not right now. It will probably be about 5 years before someone comes out with an LED projector (intended for home theater) in the price range of existing non-LED units, that's worth anything. It's a bit like waiting for the next version of Windows to come out before you buy - why wait if you're interested in getting a good projector for a fair price (and you don't know what you'll get if you wait). When bulb replacement comes around (and that should be a while), _then _you might be in a good position to jump for an LED which has the features you want (probably 4k by that time).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I will be looking to replace my bulb by xmas... I go through a bulb every year. :-(


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I for one will start watching this technology very closely. The 9000 seems like it would be perfect as I use a 46" TV as a computer monitor which is great when playing games or watching movies. I would love to use a projector with such consistency without worrying about bulb life.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Since I think it will be several years till we see one in the price range I want to pay and is at least as good as the current $3k and under projectors... I picked up a BenQ 1070. I figure I will end up replacing the bulb one time and then I can move to LEDs (I was replacing the bulb every 10 months with my Epson).


----------

